# Erfahrung mit javavideokurs.de ?



## Pixelfanatic (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Community!

Ich have vor Java zu lernen.
Neben "Java ist auch eine Insel" und "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" ist mir die Seite Java Video Kurs - Java Video Tutorials - Online Java lernen! ins Auge gestochen.

Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Sorainthy (26. Jul 2014)

Das Tutorial ist gut. Der Videokurs wird in kleinere Themen Gebiete verkleidet welche gut erklärt werden UND du hast einen Aufgabenblock (und natürlich die Lösungen) zu jedem der Blöcke.

Der Videokurs wird übrigens auch von Unis und Schulen eingesetzt... einfach mal auf der Facebook Seite die Posts durchgehen...

Ich persönlich haben nebenbei noch ein Java Buch (Java 7 für Dummies - ist echt gut!) angeschafft um mehr Code zu sehen.


----------



## javaroman (8. Sep 2014)

Hallo,
ich kann den Kurs nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ich bin jetzt mit dem Kurs durch und bin mit der Art, wie es Thomas herüberbringt wirklich sehr zufrieden! Er erklärt die Java-Themen um einiges besser als so mancher Prof. an der Uni.

Das Geld dafür hat sich wirklich gelohnt!


----------

